# E-Sys



## ballisticvoodoo (Sep 14, 2017)

My E-sys is having issues reading the Kombi data. Does anybody know where I can get the latest PDZ files? 

2014 F56

Thanks


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983244


----------

